# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  BUSTED: Biden Lied -There Is No FDA Fully Approved Covid-19 Vaccine

## QuaseMarco

*I'D LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING HERE.* 

We have seen through the lies previously HERE on our forum and have been ridiculed and denigrated.
Not only us but respected Dr's and Scientists who were alerting us to the LIE.

Biden BUSTED As Pfizer ADMITS There's No Vaccine Approved By FDA
 In The U.S. In Recorded Call

3:33 Minute Video/Audio
https://tv.gab.com/channel/redvoicemedia/view/biden-busted-as-pfizer-admits-theres-61621c0ce4fb969f55ee029a

----------

Brat (10-11-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-11-2021),dinosaur (10-11-2021),Hillofbeans (10-11-2021),Knightkore (10-11-2021),Lone Gunman (10-11-2021),WarriorRob (10-11-2021),WhoKnows (10-12-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

I've spoken to 3 of my doctors in previous 3 months, and they ALL thought Pfizer was approved.  I set their asses straight.  Doubt they believed me though.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-11-2021),dinosaur (10-11-2021),Knightkore (10-11-2021),Lone Gunman (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021),ruthless terrier (10-11-2021),WhoKnows (10-12-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I've spoken to 3 of my doctors in previous 3 months, and they ALL thought Pfizer was approved.  I set their asses straight.  Doubt they believed me though.


The outright IGNORANCE of doctors is frightening.

----------

Brat (10-11-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-11-2021),Knightkore (10-11-2021),Lone Gunman (10-11-2021),ruthless terrier (10-11-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> *I'D LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING HERE.* 
> 
> We have seen through the lies previously HERE on our forum *and have been ridiculed and denigrated.*
> Not only us but respected Dr's and Scientists who were alerting us to the LIE.
> 
> Biden BUSTED As Pfizer ADMITS There's No Vaccine Approved By FDA
>  In The U.S. In Recorded Call
> 
> 3:33 Minute Video/Audio
> https://tv.gab.com/channel/redvoicemedia/view/biden-busted-as-pfizer-admits-theres-61621c0ce4fb969f55ee029a


Oh come on...you view ridicule and denigration as proof that you are cut from the same cloth as Jesus. It has been the theme of several of your posts.

----------


## Knightkore

> Oh come on...you view ridicule and denigration as proof that you are cut from the same cloth as Jesus. It has been the theme of several of your posts.


I'm not as nice.  I view ridicule & denigration as a chance to burn it down.  You reap what you sow.  That's the Christian way of saying karma.  And the kind of stuff you have sowed has bit you in the ass a lot of times hasn't it?

But then again that is YOUR theme Karen.

----------

QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Oh come on...you view ridicule and denigration as proof that you are cut from the same cloth as Jesus. It has been the theme of several of your posts.


I'm not your Jesus Christ. Look elsewhere.

I've already stated on this forum that I am the Anti-Christ....... give up already.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-11-2021),Knightkore (10-11-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

I had heard about this earlier today by the way.  Incredible.  They lied.  So that means since it is not approved the companies forcing people to take them are liable for any & all damages the shots could cause.

----------

QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> *I'D LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING HERE.* 
> 
> We have seen through the lies previously HERE on our forum and have been ridiculed and denigrated.
> Not only us but respected Dr's and Scientists who were alerting us to the LIE.
> 
> Biden BUSTED As Pfizer ADMITS There's No Vaccine Approved By FDA
>  In The U.S. In Recorded Call
> 
> 3:33 Minute Video/Audio
> https://tv.gab.com/channel/redvoicemedia/view/biden-busted-as-pfizer-admits-theres-61621c0ce4fb969f55ee029a


I must question the call with respect to it being traceable to Pfizer. All that I saw was a phone with someone talking on it. The content of the call doesn't surprise me but there is nothing in that video that proves that Pfizer is the source. If I missed something, please let me know.

----------

potlatch (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> The outright IGNORANCE of doctors is frightening.



they've been following government and big pharma instructions for so long now. it's pretty much all they do.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-11-2021),Lone Gunman (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

I have searched in vain for a release date or availability date for the approved Comirnaty vaccine.  I believe this is deliberate on the part of Pfizer to hide or obscure the fact that the Comirnaty and Pfizer BioNTec vaccines are legally distinct, and will be labeled differently.  Pfizer has publicly said the differences noted in the approval letter are packaging/labeling differences, and not actual product differences.  

Pfizer, with the help of Lyin Biden and Fauxci has pulled the old bait and switch routine on America.  I have no idea how smart corporations, with smart guys and gals in charge, have suddenly bought into the mandates with an "approved" vaccine.  Neither have most politicians been willing to go on record.  I know of only one, Mr Johnson.  

For people who want a fully approved vaccine, they need to see the vaccine vial and read the insert that came with it.  If it is not clearly labeled as Comirnaty, then the product being offered is the not fully approved Pfizer BioNTec vaccine that has been in use with the EUA.  As I see it, the only reason someone might demand the Comirnaty vaccine is to retain rights to sue the crap out of Pfizer if something goes horribly wrong.  It is the same vaccine, in composition and manufacture, as the Pfizer BioNTec vaccine, so if a person is scared about the side effects, the new vaccine, when available, will not be any better or any worse, it is the same.

But ask yourself a question, if Pfizer has immunity from product liability under the EUA, what incentive do they have to bring forth the Comirnaty vaccine?  That's right, zero.  It should be obvious to everyone that as long as Pfizer can get away with the ruse, they will, to their benefit.  Don't look for the approved version to be available until it is clear they are exposed as the frauds they are.  

If all the companies mandating vaccines would refuse to mandate until Comirnaty was available, it would be available almost as soon as Amazon Prime delivery.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-11-2021),Lone Gunman (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## Moonie

.
The media esteemed Dr Biden will tell you that all his mandated cures to COVID will save you.

But can't tell you where Rodeo Drive or the wherewithal of American penguins or his nurse will be after the influx of South American restaurateurs have passed their non-existent immigration tests.
.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I must question the call with respect to it being traceable to Pfizer. All that I saw was a phone with someone talking on it. The content of the call doesn't surprise me but there is nothing in that video that proves that Pfizer is the source. If I missed something, please let me know.


*Suzy15 hours ago* IT'S MY VIDEO!!! I recorded the call this past Friday Oct. 8, 2021 Either the representative was telling the truth or she had no idea what she was talking about. Either way, it needs to be looked into. People are losing their lives, jobs, education, healthcare, and access to other necessities to live. If this rep is telling the truth everyone involved in the bait and switch ruse should face justice.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I have searched in vain for a release date or availability date for the approved Comirnaty vaccine.  I believe this is deliberate on the part of Pfizer to hide or obscure the fact that the Comirnaty and Pfizer BioNTec vaccines are legally distinct, and will be labeled differently.  Pfizer has publicly said the differences noted in the approval letter are packaging/labeling differences, and not actual product differences.  
> 
> Pfizer, with the help of Lyin Biden and Fauxci has pulled the old bait and switch routine on America.  I have no idea how smart corporations, with smart guys and gals in charge, have suddenly bought into the mandates with an "approved" vaccine.  Neither have most politicians been willing to go on record.  I know of only one, Mr Johnson.  
> 
> For people who want a fully approved vaccine, they need to see the vaccine vial and read the insert that came with it.  If it is not clearly labeled as Comirnaty, then the product being offered is the not fully approved Pfizer BioNTec vaccine that has been in use with the EUA.  As I see it, the only reason someone might demand the Comirnaty vaccine is to retain rights to sue the crap out of Pfizer if something goes horribly wrong.  It is the same vaccine, in composition and manufacture, as the Pfizer BioNTec vaccine, so if a person is scared about the side effects, the new vaccine, when available, will not be any better or any worse, it is the same.
> 
> But ask yourself a question, if Pfizer has immunity from product liability under the EUA, what incentive do they have to bring forth the Comirnaty vaccine?  That's right, zero.  It should be obvious to everyone that as long as Pfizer can get away with the ruse, they will, to their benefit.  Don't look for the approved version to be available until it is clear they are exposed as the frauds they are.  
> 
> If all the companies mandating vaccines would refuse to mandate until Comirnaty was available, it would be available almost as soon as Amazon Prime delivery.


I don't think Pfizer Comirnaty can even be fully approved until trials are over in 2023.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-11-2021),dinosaur (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> they've been following government and big pharma instructions for so long now. it's pretty much all they do.


They are not medicine men...... they are technicians who read and follow a manual.

You can probably get better healing from a shaman.

----------


## Oceander

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## potlatch

Taken from the OP post;
*Video Posted by Suzy on tv.gab.com*

---Suzy - IT'S MY VIDEO!!! I recorded the call this past Friday Oct. 8, 2021 Either the representative was telling the truth or she had no idea what she was talking about. Either way, it needs to be looked into. People are losing their lives, jobs, education, healthcare, and access to other necessities to live. If this rep is telling the truth everyone involved in the bait and switch ruse should face justice.

---Pfizer vaccine approved in US, marketed as Comirnaty

---*CLAIM*: There is currently no FDA-approved vial of COVID-19 vaccine available in the U.S.

---APS ASSESSMENT:* False*. The Pfizer vaccine, which is now marketed as Comirnaty, is approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for use by those 16 and over and is available in the U.S.

---*THE FACTS*: *Following the U.S. Food and Drug administrations full approval of Pfizers COVID-19 vaccine last week for those 16 and over*, *posts online are misrepresenting the announcement to falsely claim the vaccine still lacks formal approval.*

---One Instagram post acknowledged the Comirnaty vaccine had received FDA approval, but made the false claim that the only available doses are Pfizer vials that are still just under emergency use authorization.

---In fact, Comirnaty is the new brand name Pfizer is using to market its COVID-19 vaccine and there is no distinction between the two.

---*Pfizer was already using the Comirnaty name on its vaccine vials and packaging before the vaccine received full approval for people 16 and older on August 23.


ME* - If you don't like the 'site link' there are dozens of others affirming this on Google. - Or, you can believe Suzy's "not so sure' recording.  :Thinking:

----------


## Traddles

As I've posted before:

*Repeated posts of the same pig-manure lies - even if slightly reworded - from different sources can't make the lies true.*

But fine. Let's look at the FDA Approval letter, https://www.fda.gov/media/151710/download . Here is page 1 and a bit of page 2 of the letter:




> Our STN: BL 125742/0 BLA APPROVAL
> BioNTech Manufacturing GmbH August 23, 2021
> Attention: Amit Patel
> Pfizer Inc.
> 235 East 42nd Street
> New York, NY 10017
> Dear Mr. Patel:
> Please refer to your Biologics License Application (BLA) submitted and received on
> May 18, 2021 *1*, under section 351(a) of the Public Health Service Act (PHS Act) for
> ...


*1* For what did Pfizer and BioNTech apply for a biologics license? Pfizer and BioNTech Initiate Rolling Submission of Biologics License Application for U.S. FDA Approval of Their COVID 19 Vaccine | Pfizer , Pfizer and BioNTech Initiate Rolling Submission of Biologics License Application for U.S. FDA Approval of their COVID-19 Vaccine | BioNTech . The application was for the Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine BNT162b2.

*2* What was tested in National Clinical Trial NCT04368728? Study to Describe the Safety, Tolerability, Immunogenicity, and Efficacy of RNA Vaccine Candidates Against COVID-19 in Healthy Individuals - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov . Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine BNT162b2.

*3* What was tested in National Clinical Trial NCT04380701? A Trial Investigating the Safety and Effects of Four BNT162 Vaccines Against COVID-2019 in Healthy and Immunocompromised Adults - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov . Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine BNT162b2.

*4* "Comirnaty" is the FDA-approved proprietary name for Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine BNT162b2, not something different.

----------


## Wildrose

> *I'D LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING HERE.* 
> 
> We have seen through the lies previously HERE on our forum and have been ridiculed and denigrated.
> Not only us but respected Dr's and Scientists who were alerting us to the LIE.
> 
> Biden BUSTED As Pfizer ADMITS There's No Vaccine Approved By FDA
>  In The U.S. In Recorded Call
> 
> 3:33 Minute Video/Audio
> https://tv.gab.com/channel/redvoicemedia/view/biden-busted-as-pfizer-admits-theres-61621c0ce4fb969f55ee029a


Your call is either over a year old or complete BS.

*“The FDA’s approval of this vaccine is a milestone as we continue to battle the COVID-19 pandemic. While this and other vaccines have met the FDA’s rigorous, scientific standards for emergency use authorization, as the first FDA-approved COVID-19 vaccine, the public can be very confident that this vaccine meets the high standards for safety, effectiveness, and manufacturing quality the FDA requires of an approved product,” said Acting FDA Commissioner Janet Woodcock, M.D. “While millions of people have already safely received COVID-19 vaccines, we recognize that for some, the FDA approval of a vaccine may now instill additional confidence to get vaccinated. Today’s milestone puts us one step closer to altering the course of this pandemic in the U.S.”* 

FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine | FDA

If it isn't available in the US how is it that over 200 million doses have been administered?

----------


## Traddles

As for test data for the Comirnaty vaccine,  @dinosaur, since "Comirnaty" is just Pfizer's marketing name for the BNT162b2 vaccine, here you go:

Pfizer Phase 1/2 data posted July 1, 2020: Phase 1/2 Study to Describe the Safety and Immunogenicity of a COVID-19 RNA Vaccine Candidate (BNT162b1) in Adults 18 to 55 Years of Age: Interim Report | medRxiv

Pfizer Phase 3 data published December 10, 2020 in NEJM: https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2034577

----------

dinosaur (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Your call is either over a year old or complete BS.
> 
> *“The FDA’s approval of this vaccine is a milestone as we continue to battle the COVID-19 pandemic. While this and other vaccines have met the FDA’s rigorous, scientific standards for emergency use authorization, as the first FDA-approved COVID-19 vaccine, the public can be very confident that this vaccine meets the high standards for safety, effectiveness, and manufacturing quality the FDA requires of an approved product,” said Acting FDA Commissioner Janet Woodcock, M.D. “While millions of people have already safely received COVID-19 vaccines, we recognize that for some, the FDA approval of a vaccine may now instill additional confidence to get vaccinated. Today’s milestone puts us one step closer to altering the course of this pandemic in the U.S.”* 
> 
> FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine | FDA
> 
> If it isn't available in the US how is it that over 200 million doses have been administered?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-11-2021),dinosaur (10-11-2021),WarriorRob (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Major Law Firm Confirms FDA Deceived America With Its ‘Approval’ Of Pfizer Vax*

https://rightsfreedoms.wordpress.com...of-pfizer-vax/
Albeit confusing, and probably intentionally so, this summarizes the current status of the Pfizer-BioNTech shots:

All existing Pfizer vials (in the hundreds of millions), remain under the federal Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) (meaning people have the “option to accept or refuse”);The third or “booster” Pfizer shot is identical to the above and remains under the EUA with limited use to certain categories of people;BioNTech received FDA approval for people ages 16 and above under the name Comirnaty, but there are no Comirnaty doses available in the United States;*In other words, there is currently NO FDA approved COVID-19 injection available anywhere in the United States*. Every COVID shot in America remains under the EUA law and thus people have the “option to accept or refuse” them; andEven when an FDA approved COVID shot becomes available, individuals are protected by federal law and many states laws from being forced to get these shots based on their sincere religious beliefs or conscience rights.

----------

dinosaur (10-11-2021),Knightkore (10-12-2021),WarriorRob (10-11-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

Either my reading comprehension is bad, or a lot of other people are having comprehension issues.

1.  Pfizer has two vaccines, one is the Pfizer BioNTech vaccine, and the other is Pfizer Comirnaty vaccine.  They are separate legal entities, so they are different, legally, with different legal implications.

2.  Both of the legal entities are the exact same product inside the vial.  Same ingredients, same manufacturing process.

3.  The Pfizer BioNTech product is not a fully approved product, and is being used under an EUA in all cases.

4.  The Pfizer Comirnaty product is fully approved for use in adults, but can be used under an EUA for certain people under 18.

5.  The availability of the fully approved Pfizer Comirnaty product is in question and is the primary reason for this thread and the OP.  No one, not even Pfizer, has acknowledged any availability in the USA, which creates the question about whether or not a fully approved product is available.

6.  Lyin Biden and Fauxci have insinuated that those people who were waiting for an approved vaccine should now go get vaxxed, because a vaccine has been approved.  Whether or not the approved vaccine is available is the real question.  Can anyone here offer proof that they have personally seen or handled or heard from health workers that product labeled as Comirnaty is available and in use?

Main point ... Pfizer BioNTech vaccine and Pfizer Comirnaty are legally separate products.  Period.  They may be exactly the same in every other respect, but that legal separation is the ability, or not, to sue Pfizer for damages if there is an adverse reaction to the vaccine.  

For many, that lack of liability on the part of Pfizer may have been the sticky point that was preventing them from getting vaxxed.  Lyin Biden, Fauxci, and Pfizer have pulled a bait and switch on these folks, hoping to vax as many as possible with the remaining product that legally protects Pfizer from liability.  Pfizer is not saying whether or not the Comirnaty is now available, because smart people would demand that product, rather than the Pfizer BioNTech product, to protect their consumer rights, and make all the remaining Pfizer BioNTech vaccine worthless.

----------

Physics Hunter (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> *Major Law Firm Confirms FDA Deceived America With Its ‘Approval’ Of Pfizer Vax*
> 
> https://rightsfreedoms.wordpress.com...of-pfizer-vax/
> Albeit confusing, and probably intentionally so, this summarizes the current status of the Pfizer-BioNTech shots:
> 
> All existing Pfizer vials (in the hundreds of millions), remain under the federal Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) (meaning people have the “option to accept or refuse”);The third or “booster” Pfizer shot is identical to the above and remains under the EUA with limited use to certain categories of people;BioNTech received FDA approval for people ages 16 and above under the name Comirnaty, but there are no Comirnaty doses available in the United States;*In other words, there is currently NO FDA approved COVID-19 injection available anywhere in the United States*. Every COVID shot in America remains under the EUA law and thus people have the “option to accept or refuse” them; andEven when an FDA approved COVID shot becomes available, individuals are protected by federal law and many states laws from being forced to get these shots based on their sincere religious beliefs or conscience rights.


Yet we all know this is a lie so why did you bother posting it?

----------


## Wildrose

> Either my reading comprehension is bad, or a lot of other people are having comprehension issues.
> 
> 1.  Pfizer has two vaccines, one is the Pfizer BioNTech vaccine, and the other is Pfizer Comirnaty vaccine.  They are separate legal entities, so they are different, legally, with different legal implications.
> 
> 2.  Both of the legal entities are the exact same product inside the vial.  Same ingredients, same manufacturing process.
> 
> 3.  The Pfizer BioNTech product is not a fully approved product, and is being used under an EUA in all cases.
> 
> 4.  The Pfizer Comirnaty product is fully approved for use in adults, but can be used under an EUA for certain people under 18.
> ...


Not correct.  Full approval was given to sell the vaccine under license.  Comirnaty is the trade name.

They are the exact same product.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I'm not your Jesus Christ. Look elsewhere.
> 
> I've already stated on this forum that I am the Anti-Christ....... give up already.


........

----------


## WarriorRob

Biden BUSTED As Pfizer ADMITS Thereâs No Vaccine Approved By FDA In The U.S. In Recorded Call


Warning!!! this is from BitChute. Pfiser admits FDA never approved it in U.S. to be honest I don't know if this call was faked or not, maybe someone could call and see for themselves :Dontknow:

----------


## Wildrose

> Biden BUSTED As Pfizer ADMITS Thereâ€™s No Vaccine Approved By FDA In The U.S. In Recorded Call
> 
> 
> Warning!!! this is from BitChute. Pfiser admits FDA never approved it in U.S. to be honest I don't know if this call was faked or not, maybe someone could call and see for themselves


The call is an obvious fraud or it's more than a year old, so how many threads are you going to post it in?

----------


## crayons

> Not correct.  Full approval was given to sell the vaccine under license.  Comirnaty is the trade name.
> 
> They are the exact same product.


Ya should've done yer research...

From the FDA'a own site...Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee... Meeting Announcement for
September 17, 2021

*The committee will meet in open session to discuss the Pfizer-BioNTech supplemental Biologics License Application for COMIRNATY* for administration of a third dose, or booster dose, of the COVID-19 vaccine, in individuals 16 years of age and older.

FDA is establishing a docket for public comment on this meeting. The docket number is FDA-2021-N-0965

The docket will close on September 16, 2021. Please note that late, untimely filed comments will not be considered. Electronic comments must be submitted on or before September 16, 2021. The Regulations.gov electronic filing system will accept comments until 11:59 p.m. Eastern Time at the end of September 16, 2021. Comments received by mail/hand delivery/courier (for written/paper submissions) will be considered timely if they are postmarked or the delivery service acceptance receipt is on or before that date.

Comments received on or before September 13, 2021, will be provided to the committee. Comments received after September 13, 2021, and by September 16, 2021, will be taken into consideration by FDA. In the event that the meeting is cancelled, FDA will continue to evaluate any relevant applications, submissions, or information, and consider any comments submitted to the docket, as appropriate.

----------

QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> The call is an obvious fraud or it's more than a year old, so how many threads are you going to post it in?


I assume you can still read and understand English correct? I wrote to be honest I don't know if this is fake or not. I assume you have information to back up your claim or are you here just to start  :Argue:

----------

WhoKnows (10-12-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I assume you can still read and understand English correct? I wrote to be honest I don't know if this is fake or not. I assume you have information to back up your claim or are you here just to start


If you don't know it to be true why would you continue spreading it?

It has to be fraud since the Pfizer Covid vaccine has been available in the US since January.

Do you ever think for a minute to look critically at the anti vaccine crap you keep posting?

----------


## Wildrose

> Ya should've done yer research...
> 
> From the FDA'a own site...Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee... Meeting Announcement for
> September 17, 2021
> 
> *The committee will meet in open session to discuss the Pfizer-BioNTech supplemental Biologics License Application for COMIRNATY* for administration of a third dose, or “booster” dose, of the COVID-19 vaccine, in individuals 16 years of age and older.
> 
> FDA is establishing a docket for public comment on this meeting. The docket number is FDA-2021-N-0965
> 
> ...


Full approval was granted in September as the FDA clearly stated.
Try reading your own citation, the upcoming meeting is to discuss whether or not to recommend a third dose as a booster shot.




> _for administration of a third dose, or “booster” dose, of the COVID-19 vaccine, in individuals 16 years of age and older._


Learn to read your own citations before posting them and you'll look more honest and less foolish.

----------


## crayons

> If you don't know it to be true why would you continue spreading it?
> 
> It has to be fraud since the Pfizer Covid vaccine has been available in the US since January.
> 
> Do you ever think for a minute to look critically at the anti vaccine crap you keep posting?


Read post 28 'Elsie'...Ya never do yer research...You expect us big boy's to do everything fer ya 
while you sit on yer azz complainin

----------

WhoKnows (10-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> If you don't know it to be true why would you continue spreading it?
> 
> It has to be fraud since the Pfizer Covid vaccine has been available in the US since January.
> 
> Do you ever think for a minute to look critically at the anti vaccine crap you keep posting?


You obviously have some issues, are you ok. I'll write one more time, read very slowly so you can understand, I'm not Anti-Vaccines, I'm Anti-Covid Vaccines :Thinking: . Do you understand now

----------


## crayons

> Full approval was granted in September as the FDA clearly stated.
> Try reading your own citation, the upcoming meeting is to discuss whether or not to recommend a third dose as a booster shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read your own citations before posting them and you'll look more honest and less foolish.


The FDA's own Real Announcement is Not till 11/27/21...what is today...lets see...oh my it's only 11/11/21

----------


## Wildrose

> You obviously have some issues, are you ok. I'll write one more time, read very slowly so you can understand, I'm not Anti-Vaccines, I'm Anti-Covid Vaccines. Do you understand now


You are mainly anti fact and truth apparently.

You refuse to accept even the most obvious facts and prefer to peddle crap that is obviously false or at a minimum completely unsupportable by any evidence.

----------


## Wildrose

> The FDA's own Real Announcement is Not till 11/27/21...what is today...lets see...oh my it's only 11/11/21


What "real announcement" is that?  The one on the recommendation for a third dose as a booster?

----------


## Wildrose

> Read post 28 'Elsie'...Ya never do yer research...You expect us big boy's to do everything fer ya 
> while you sit on yer azz complainin


I did read it you ignorant twit, apparently you didn't even though you posted it.




> for administration of a third dose, or “booster” dose, of the COVID-19 vaccine, in individuals 16 years of age and older.


What do those words mean?  Think real hard.

----------


## WarriorRob

> You are mainly anti fact and truth apparently.
> 
> You refuse to accept even the most obvious facts and prefer to peddle crap that is obviously false or at a minimum completely unsupportable by any evidence.


I'm just baffled as to why you trust these Covid-Vaccines :Thinking:  we were arguing last night about how many have died in the U.S. to these death jabs, you came up with 100 :Geez: you say peddle crap 100 dead from vaccines in the whole U.S. is peddling crap, that is complete B.S. and you f*cking know it :Angry20:

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm just baffled as to why you trust these Covid-Vaccines we were arguing last night about how many have died in the U.S. to these death jabs, you came up with 100you say peddle crap 100 dead from vaccines in the whole U.S. is peddling crap, that is complete B.S. and you f*cking know it


No, I said there have been fewer than 100 confirmed deaths from the vaccine which is absolutely true and you cannot show otherwise.

You'd rather believe completely untrue and unverifiable crap than anything factual.  I'm not the one with a problem here, you are.

----------


## WarriorRob

> I did read it you ignorant twit, apparently you didn't even though you posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> What do those words mean?  Think real hard.


Temper, temper, temper :Nono:

----------


## crayons

> What "real announcement" is that?  The one on the recommendation for a third dose as a booster?


CoMorbidty or however ya say is still under emergency use...the lucy's are pullin a bait n' switch.
Read post 28

Why should anyone need three CoMorbid shots when one's own immunity Works Great?
Answer: They Want Everyone Dead, Dead, Dead

----------


## WarriorRob

> No, I said there have been fewer than 100 confirmed deaths from the vaccine which is absolutely true and you cannot show otherwise.
> 
> You'd rather believe completely untrue and unverifiable crap than anything factual.  I'm not the one with a problem here, you are.


I'm the problem you just called crayons an ignorant twit :Thinking:

----------


## Wildrose

> CoMorbidty or however ya say is still under emergency use...the lucy's are pullin a bait n' switch.
> Read post 28
> 
> Why should anyone need three CoMorbid shots when one's own immunity Works Great?
> Answer: They Want Everyone Dead, Dead, Dead


Dear God man, Seiriously???

Quoted for posterity.   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


What is the definition of "Co-Morbid"?

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm the problem you just called crayons an ignorant twit


Maybe he shouldn't start the name calling game and I won't respond in kind... .  My statement however is completely accurate whether either of you likes it or not.

----------


## Wildrose

> CoMorbidty or however ya say is still under emergency use...the lucy's are pullin a bait n' switch.
> Read post 28
> 
> Why should anyone need three CoMorbid shots when one's own immunity Works Great?
> Answer: They Want Everyone Dead, Dead, Dead


Quoted again just for fun.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Smiley ROFLMAO: .

Priceless, truly priceless.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Maybe he shouldn't start the name calling game and I won't respond in kind... .  My statement however is completely accurate whether either of you likes it or not.


I'm just trying to warn you. I think you got banned before if I'm not mistaken :Thinking:

----------

QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm just trying to warn you. I think you got banned before if I'm not mistaken


Nobody has ever been banned here for calling some an "ignorant twit" especially when they demonstrate it over and over again.

I don't think Trinnity is going to write a special rule just to ban me and I certainly don't need any help from you.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Nobody has ever been banned here for calling some an "ignorant twit" especially when they demonstrate it over and over again.
> 
> I don't think Trinnity is going to write a special rule just to ban me and I certainly don't need any help from you.


I wouldn't be so sure of that, you seem to be more of a nuisance than anything. I might be wrong, just seems nobody thanks you, there might be reason behind that, but what do I know, just saying :Dontknow:

----------


## Wildrose

> I wouldn't be so sure of that, you seem to be more of a nuisance than anything. I might be wrong, just seems nobody thanks you, there might be reason behind that, but what do I know, just saying


The forum isn't a popularity contest and my stat's restarted at zero when my account had to be rebuilt by "Admin".

----------


## crayons

> The forum isn't a popularity contest and my stat's restarted at zero when my account had to be rebuilt by "Admin".


What did ya do, Break it?

----------

Knightkore (10-12-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> What did ya do, Break it?


No, Admin did  :Smiley ROFLMAO: .

They still don't know how but it's fixed.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Temper, temper, temper


These people are like DemonRats .... they can look truth right in the face and say they don't see it.

*BTW: the poster claims that the call was recorded on Oct 8th, 2021* 



> *Suzy15 hours ago*👋👋👋🇺🇲🇺🇲🇺🇲💥💥💥🚨🚨🚨 IT'S MY VIDEO!!! I recorded the call this past Friday Oct. 8, 2021 Either the representative was telling the truth or she had no idea what she was talking about. Either way, it needs to be looked into. People are losing their lives, jobs, education, healthcare, and access to other necessities to live. If this rep is telling the truth everyone involved in the bait and switch ruse should face justice.

----------

Knightkore (10-12-2021),WarriorRob (10-11-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> These people are like DemonRats .... they can look truth right in the face and say they don't see it.
> 
> *BTW: the poster claims that the call was recorded on Oct 8th, 2021*


I'm getting tired of arguing with him :Angry20: He seems to follow me around just for the sake of arguing, now I see him arguing with a few other members :Geez:

----------

QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I'm getting tired of arguing with himHe seems to follow me around just for the sake of arguing, now I see him arguing with a few other members


He's harassing me via PM...... I just told him to stop..... 2 times already.

----------

Knightkore (10-12-2021),WarriorRob (10-11-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> He's harassing me via PM...... I just told him to stop..... 2 times already.


He for some reason is for these experimental Vaccines, Why I have no idea :Dontknow:

----------


## crayons

> He's harassing me via PM...... I just told him to stop..... 2 times already.


I've seen this before...usually the 'He-she or it' will stay on one topic and troll everyone it disagrees with. It's
usually 'paid opposition', but private messaging/meddling takes it to another level of trollin...I'll try harder to ignore
it's-he or her idiocy next time.

----------

Knightkore (10-12-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> He's harassing me via PM...... I just told him to stop..... 2 times already.


There you go lying again.

You PM'd me and then cried when I responded.  Stop lying.

----------


## Wildrose

> *Suzy15 hours ago*👋👋👋🇺🇲🇺🇲🇺🇲💥💥💥🚨🚨🚨 IT'S MY VIDEO!!! I recorded the call this past Friday Oct. 8, 2021 Either the representative was telling the truth or she had no idea what she was talking about. Either way, it needs to be looked into. People are losing their lives, jobs, education, healthcare, and access to other necessities to live. If this rep is telling the truth everyone involved in the bait and switch ruse should face justice.


Suzy who?  Links

----------


## dinosaur

> Not correct.  Full approval was given to sell the vaccine under license.  Comirnaty is the trade name.
> 
> They are the exact same product.


What part of _legally_ different do you not understand?

Product licensed and sold under the brand name Comirnaty is _legally_ different than product currently available as Pfizer BioNTech.

----------

Knightkore (10-12-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> There you go lying again.
> 
> You PM'd me and then cried when I responded.  Stop lying.


You PM'd me first.... I just responded.
Yesterday, 09:50 PM



> *Wildrose    Yesterday, 09:50 PM
> *Yesterday, 09:50 PM
> Senior MemberAchievements:
>           
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join DateJul 2019Posts6,966Thanks86Thanked: 159Rep Power6550763
> ...





I don't know what facility they released you from .....but you need to go back..... while you can still do so voluntarily.

----------

Knightkore (10-12-2021),WarriorRob (10-12-2021),WhoKnows (10-12-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

https://crusadechannel.com/the-mike-...er-mccullough/


[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]SPECIAL GUEST: Dr Peter McCullough[/COLOR]
We shouldnt be sending kids that are running fevers or feeling ill to public school.Natural Immunity is complete and durable.Once you get it, you are officially immune.These individuals do NOT need a vaccine.COVID -19 is completely curable!The vaccines are absolutely FAILING right now.The hospitals are filled w/ fully vaccinated patients.FDA Approval  the FDA did NOT approve the Pfizer vaccine.Pfizer gave letter of approval to BioNTech w/ the caveat they pin point the issues of myocarditis.There is NO approved COVID vaccine on the market right now.Is there legal recourse?The Pfizer documentation seems to be fraudulent.They are consistent w/ the FDA, there are over 4,000 Americans stricken w/ heart issues after the COVID shot.We arent talking small heart issues, we are talking BIG lifelong heart issues.Vaccines are making this worse.Delta is the result of the Pfizer vaccine which is the WEAKEST of all the vaccines.80% of Israels in the hospital are fully vaccinated.UPDATE from the UK  hospitalized w/ Delta mortality is 30% vaccinated and 6% unvaccinated.Vaccination does not protect against severe disease and death.Drop some weight and get into shape if you havent have this virus yet.If youve had it, dont worry about it you wont get it again, you cant get it again as your body has created the anti-bodies against it.Vitamin D, C, Zinc  we will come out w/ guidance soon here on diluted iodine swish and spit and in nostrils and it will reduce your chances.Hydrogen peroxide or yellow Listerine can be used instead of Iodine if you are allergic to iodine.No dental clinic outbreaks since this has come out have you noticed?

----------

QuaseMarco (10-12-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> As for test data for the Comirnaty vaccine,  @dinosaur, since "Comirnaty" is just Pfizer's marketing name for the BNT162b2 vaccine, here you go:
> 
> Pfizer Phase 1/2 data posted July 1, 2020: Phase 1/2 Study to Describe the Safety and Immunogenicity of a COVID-19 RNA Vaccine Candidate (BNT162b1) in Adults 18 to 55 Years of Age: Interim Report | medRxiv
> 
> Pfizer Phase 3 data published December 10, 2020 in NEJM: https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2034577


THIS is the problem RIGHT HERE. From https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2034577

 "The findings are descriptive in nature and not based on formal statistical hypothesis testing."

You know what that means? It means the results are useless. Scientifically and statistically.

----------

dinosaur (10-12-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

https://brightlightnews.com/fda-did-...covid-vaccine/


The @US_FDA did not approve the #Pfizer Covid vaccine; it approved Comirnaty with BioNTech  Dr. Peter McCullough (2021.10.02)
In Canada, Comirnaty was previously known as Pfizer-BioNTech.

{Watch the video in the article by Dr. Peter McCullough.  He is HIGHLY credible.  His qualifications are far stronger than Dr. Fauci.  Listen to him.}

----------


## WhoKnows

> *If you don't know it to be true why would you continue spreading it?*
> 
> It has to be fraud since the Pfizer Covid vaccine has been available in the US since January.
> 
> Do you ever think for a minute to look critically at the anti vaccine crap you keep posting?


Bolded mine. Lots of things you say, you don't know to be true. Yet you post that it is true anyway.

----------

dinosaur (10-12-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

Wildrose who LOVES to make shit up as some kind of FBI plant on these Forums can get bent.  WE know what the truth is on this virus & Pfizer.

So go tell your handlers they can find a better class of troll.

----------

QuaseMarco (10-12-2021),WhoKnows (10-12-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> What part of _legally_ different do you not understand?
> 
> Product licensed and sold under the brand name Comirnaty is _legally_ different than product currently available as Pfizer BioNTech.


They are not legally different, it's a fabrication.

One more time, they approved the vaccine as it is, they gave license to sell it under the trade name cominarty essentially giving them a copyright on the trade name.

This is just more BS being spread by those with an anti vaxx agenda.

----------


## Wildrose

> You PM'd me first.... I just responded.
> Yesterday, 09:50 PM
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what facility they released you from .....but you need to go back..... while you can still do so voluntarily.


There you go again.

Senior MemberAchievements:
          




Join DateJul 2019Posts6,977Thanks90Thanked: 188Rep Power6555058

*Re: Quote Notification*_
 Originally Posted by QuaseMarco

 Originally Posted by Wildrose

 Originally Posted by QuaseMarco

 Originally Posted by Wildrose

 Originally Posted by QuaseMarco

 Originally Posted by Wildrose

 Originally Posted by QuaseMarco
Wildrose,

QuaseMarco has recently quoted you. This user's quote of you is:


 Originally Posted by Wildrose
There are no facts actually supporting that at this point, only rumors.



To view the post where you were quoted, click here.



If you have confirmation then by all means present it.



Take gas.



I replied to your PM "Sicko".



You're a real class A shmuck.



And you're a class A liar and fraud. I'd much rather be me.



Cease and desist NOW!

_

I'm simply responding to you. If you don't want replies don't send me any more PM's.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bolded mine. Lots of things you say, you don't know to be true. Yet you post that it is true anyway.


Well that isn't true either.  I look at the data and base my posts off of them.

----------


## dinosaur

> They are not legally different, it's a fabrication.
> 
> One more time, they approved the vaccine as it is, they gave license to sell it under the trade name cominarty essentially giving them a copyright on the trade name.
> 
> This is just more BS being spread by those with an anti vaxx agenda.



Your BS is showing.

FDA recognizes them as two separate vaccines , one not approved, the other approved.

https://www.fda.gov/media/144413/download

Here are Pfizer's own words, but reported/filtered by Heavy.com

Comirnaty vs Pfizer Vaccine: What  Means | Heavy.com

Apparently, you believe the fact checkers, like this ....

https://beyond.britannica.com/did-th...ontech-vaccine

But use your intelligence to read the FDA's own words in their approval letter.  Pay close attention to the requests for final samples in final packaging for FDA review.  In the section "Content of Labeling" Pfizer is given 14 days to submit the final product labeling for Comirnaty.  Using your brain, you can understand that the final packaging and labeling for Comirnaty did not exist at the time of this approval letter, so no Comirnaty vaccine had been distributed at that time.  Submittal and approval of that labeling would have to happen before any shipments occur, so you know, at best, any shipments of approved vaccine would have to be after that date.

https://www.fda.gov/media/151710/download

 :Geez: I am quoting the following link so you don't have to follow the link to get smart.

_Comirnaty has the same formulation as the FDA-authorized Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine and can be used interchangeably to provide the COVID-19 vaccination series without presenting any safety or effectiveness concerns. The products are legally distinct with certain differences that do not impact safety or effectiveness._

Here is the link for you to read yourself, direct from the FDA.  QA for Comirnaty (COVID-19 Vaccine mRNA)  | FDA

----------


## Wildrose

> Your BS is showing.
> 
> FDA recognizes them as two separate vaccines , one not approved, the other approved.
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/media/144413/download
> 
> Here are Pfizer's own words, but reported/filtered by Heavy.com
> 
> Comirnaty vs Pfizer Vaccine: What  Means | Heavy.com
> ...


None of your citations supports that claim.

There are more than a hundred million doses in storage produced before the full authorization, they will not be relabeled.

They are not legally separate or distinct vaccines.

----------

